# Do you have ride share insurance?



## FightingFungus (Oct 24, 2016)

Do you have ride share insurance, just to be on the safe side?


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Nope. :/


----------



## FightingFungus (Oct 24, 2016)

Do you guys think your putting yourself at risk? My wife works in insurance and says people take a huge risk if they don't have a ride share policy.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

I've done about 3200 trips or so since May 2015 and I only had two very minor collisions which James River took care for me. If you're at an accident where passengers are in the car heading towards destination then you will be accountable for a deductible if you're seeking to repair your car.

>Not at fault: Other party's insurance pays
>At fault: Uber's insurance will ask for a deductible since your personal insurance is already void.

The danger zones are when you're online with no clients in the passenger seats. This is when they WON'T cover your vehicle. That's when rideshare insurance comes in but it comes at a heavy cost and significantly more expensive.

^ It MAY vary from person to person but I'm quite young so that's probably why I got higher quotes from ridesharing insurance policies.

Period II: You're heading to pick up a client: Trip HASN'T been cancelled AFTER the accident, then you're still at the prior coverage where you are liable for your car's damage. If it has been cancelled before the accident happened then you're back at Period I where you are online with no client. (Danger Zone)

Period III (Passengers are with you) are almost the same except that your passengers have coverage for any bodily injury.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

If you haven't already, take a look at the many discussions in the "Insurance" forum. Many drivers think that their personal auto insurance will just pay out on any claim without investigating, even though the policy clearly states that coverage for TNC driving is specifically excluded. Your wife is correct.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

I have it.... your point?


----------

